# Problema con pulseaudio-15.0-r1 (Solucionado)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Después de la última actualización, en la que pulseaudio se actualizó a la versión 15.0-r1 y pavucontrol a la versión 5.0, los auriculares bluetooth han dejado de funcionar. Cuando los conecto, conectan e inmediatamente desconectan.

Si vuelvo a la versión 13.0-r1 de Pulseaudio (y a la 4.0 de pavucontrol) vuelven a funcionar correctamente.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## pcmaster

Finalmente está resuelto.

Después de varias pruebas, reinstalar pulseaudio y desemparejar y volver a emparejar y confiar en el dispositivo varias veces, ha vuelto a  funcionar y he llegado a la conclusión de que se trata de un error el seleccionarse por defecto un perfil de audio no soportado.

----------

## natrix

Hola pcmaster!

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema, podes contar más detalles de como lo solucionaste?

Gracias!

----------

## pcmaster

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola pcmaster!
> 
> Tengo exactamente el mismo problema, podes contar más detalles de como lo solucionaste?
> 
> Gracias!

 

Parece que al conectar por defecto mediante un perfil no soportado (el auricular tiene varios) se desconecta. Yo lo tuve que hacer varias veces pero tras desemparejar, emparejar, confiar y conectar manualmente y cambiar perfil al final funcionó.

Si tras algún cambio y seleccionar el perfil A2DP conecta pero no suena, selecciona el perfil Desconectado y después A2DP de nuevo.

----------

